
The first ever accurate molecular simulation with quantum computing by Google - gri3v3r
http://www.sciencealert.com/google-s-quantum-computer-is-helping-us-understand-quantum-physics
======
selimthegrim
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132700)

